# Onglets ouverts icloud : plusieurs onglets du même appareil.



## stéphane83 (3 Mai 2013)

Salut,
Dans safari sur ipad le petit nuage icloud indique les onglets ouverts sur d'autres appareils.
Or, j'aperçois trois fois le nom de mon imac dans la liste des onglets ouverts cela depuis une semaine.
Deux onglets imac restent tels quels et un correspond aux onglets réellement ouverts sur mon imac.
C'est comme si j'avais deux ordis en plus dans les onglets icloud enf fait.
Je ne comprends pas car j'utilise toujours le même identifiant peut être cela s'effacera...
Avez vous des solutions ?


----------

